# Hi Everyone I am new and have a question ^



## PinknBlue (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Well as you can see by my signature I am not new to Infertility or treatment   

However me and my husband are waiting to go to CARE in Notts for Chicago Blood tests to see if we have futher problems stopping us from getting pregnant.

We decided that although we will see the Doc this year we wont do any further treatments or tests until 2008 as we really need a break both emotionally and physically.

Anyway as much as we know a natural miricle is highly unlikely we are TTC natuarally during the year off.

I have PCOS and therefore cannot use Ovulation predictor kits.... something to do with high LH all the time. I can usually time ovulation with the kick in the tummy ovualtion pain I get but since our last IVF I cent seem to get ovulation right.

Any idea how I can time it better so we can use the 5% chance the Doc said we have each month 

Any ideas welcome. I dont really want to temp since it takes over my life and all I think about it temps, CM and BD LOL I am sure you will all understand.

PinknBlue


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi, PinknBlue,

Welcome to FF, Everyone here are very friendly and supportive.

Sorry i cant help with your question, but just wanted to welcome you to FF and wish you good luck on your journey. It can be hard at times and sometimes we do need to take the pressure off.
This is a good place to come have a moan/rant or ask advice 

Huggles and bubbles
dakota xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

hun and welcome to ff.

I cant answer you question, but some one will before long so dont go anywhere.

Pop in the chat room if you get a chance great way to meet people.

Hope all your dreams come true hun,

Love and  

LizzyM xxxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Lizzy, 

I chart and I know it can be a bit tedious and stressful. Taking your temp is only good to let you know after you have ovulated, obviously if you have very regular cycles you can use this to guess at when the date will be however I am assuming that you don't so this won't help. 

I would however recommend checking your CM, this is a really good sign that ovulation is on it's way and you can just check when you go to the loo. 

Cheers Greeneyed xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Pinknblue, and welcome to FF honey.

Reading your signature honey you have been through such a lot already  You have now found a great place for advice, support and understanding, and you will also make some great new friends 

I will leave a few links here to some of our boards that you might find interesting, please feel free to post anywhere and everywhere you like on FF PinknBlue, you will be made very welcome 

For Inbetween Treatment *CLICK HERE**

For Investigations & Immunology CLICK HERE

Why don't you also post your question about ovulation timing on our Peer Support board hun? You will get lots more answers there

For Peer Support CLICK HERE

We also have a great chatroom hun. It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through  Every Friday Night from 8pm to 9pm is NEWBIE NIGHT. Dizzi Squirrel and I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc. If you can't make it on Friday night, just send myself or Dizzi Squirrel a personal message and one of us will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes 

For more info on Newbie Night CLICK HERE



Wishing you lots of    and look forward to seeing you around the boards.
Love and 
Tracy
x*


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi pinknblue and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of your problems with trying for a baby but taking a break can certainly help u physically and emotionally.

This site is fantastic for advice and support and be sure to check the links out left for u.

Good luck

Kate xx​


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

Hiya P&B

I do tend to go with temperatures, and after about day 9 of cycle, so long as my temps are still low each day, we have   every other day until a day after my temperature starts rising.  Now and then I use OPK tests, and |I do check for fertile fluids by they tend not to leak out of me so if I want to check I have to .... put my finger up there.

Good luck - it always helps me to be trying each month, whatever the odds so hope you get a really special result during this year.

Sheena xx


----------



## PinknBlue (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok I am a little slow here...... How do you know when someone has responded to a message posted?

I cant find any of the messages I posted  

Anyway I found you Starting out forum so thought I would introduce myself.

I have been TTC for almost 6 years now, I have had 8 failed Clomid cycles before being told we had a cobination of Male factor and PCOS and IVF with ICSI was our only way forward.

We have had 5 cycles now, 3 fresh of which the second worked but we lost the pregnancy at 5+3 and 2 FET both failed.

I am now waiting to go see a specialist Doctor to be tested for Immune issues since all our embies have been top grade and we have 2 frosties that we dar not use until we find out if I have a problem accepting the male part of the embryo.

My next Appointment is April 16th and we will then start saving for the tests.

I have 1 more NHS funded cycle but the wait is 3yrs.

Sorry its so long,
Hope to get chatting to you all very soon
PinknBlue
xx


----------



## PinknBlue (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone,

I just posted a message to say I couldnt find my post    and then i found all these lovely messages

Thank you thank you thank you!

I will spend some time later in teh week trying all the links.

Feeling a little fed up at the mo, having to get another job to save for tests and more IVF when all I want to do is be at home with my DH and baby! A little self pitty during AF never did any harm..... hope it doesnt last long!

Love to all and thanks again for my wonderful warm welcome.
PinknBlue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

PinknBlue

There are a couple of ways to find your posts

1) click your name on the left or anywhere and this will take you to your profile.

2) click the profile button at the top of the page.

Once in your profile
you have several options the easiest being look at your last posts and click the underlined title
then on the left hand side you have options to


> Modify Profile
> Account Related Settings
> Forum Profile Information
> Look and Layout Preferences
> ...


*IN Notifications and Email* you can alter the settings here to recieve email notifications to posts you have made.

Hope this helps.
~Dizzi~


----------



## PinknBlue (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok ignore me.....

I found my message and lovely responces THANK YOU you are all so lovely!

PinknBlue


----------



## PinknBlue (Feb 25, 2007)

Owwww Dizzi thanks for taking the time to mail me!

Everyone here is so friendly!

Thanks hun!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi PinknBlue - I'm also with Care Notts and have done the immune testing level 1 and Chicago tests. I travel up from London for my treatment. Sorry for all that you've been through. 

Lou
x


----------



## PinknBlue (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Lou,

Where abouts are you in treatment right now?

I am from Yorkshire and thought the journey to Notts was going to be bad..... Poor you how do you cope with all the travelling?

We are there April 16th and I just hope Dr George gives me back some of the hope I started this journet with  

Love
PinknBlue


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Pinknblue - I'm waiting to start treatment. Not sure when yet. Might be this month, might be the next. The travelling isn't that bad as its about 2 hours from London. Then when I'm in the week before EC I stay at my mum's. But if I wanted to I might stay in a travel lodge near the clinic or even carry on driving. Or you can get scanned and do blood tests locally and send the results up. Good luck for your appointment. Hope George has those answers for you.

Lou
x


----------

